# Great deals on packs



## 104TN (Dec 16, 2012)

If any of you are looking for go-backs or rucksacks the following companies have some great sales going on. If you know of others please share.

http://www.specopsbrand.com/tactical-gear/packs.html
http://www.greyghostgear.com/packs


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 16, 2012)

Optics Planet is offering free gift cards with purchases until Dec 31.  Last year when my son was deployed we got an excellent deal on a Camelbak for him(had alot of help and input on that purchase from Freefalling and Teufel).  It looks like they are running alot of specials just now as well.
Off topic a bit,  I got my son a scope mount and bipod from them a few weeks back.  Their prices beat the Springfield Armory site prices plus free shipping.  
http://www.opticsplanet.com/gift-cards-1.html


----------

